# LAWRENCEVILLE,GA-BEAUTIFUL MALE AND FEMALE



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-bin/gw...ypeId=536880236











My Internal ID Number is 6426 
I am a Male,PEN 111 - Shepherd Mix - Black/Tan
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-04-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 65lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Calm, Very Sweet. 










My Internal ID Number is 6370 
I am a Female,PEN 197/198 - German Shepherd - White
The shelter thinks I am about 10 Months of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-02-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 50lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Hyper, Sweet, Pretty. 

http://www.gwinnettcounty.com/cgi-bin/gw...ypeId=536880236


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

I am counting up to 6 GSDs. 

6535 Male WGSD
6426 Male B&T
6370 Female WGSD
6565 Female B&T
6620 Male Sable?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*TWO MORE.......*

OH MAN.............

I'll just gonna list them all here..

Third GSD.....










My Internal ID Number is 6565 
I am a Female,PEN 110 - German Shepherd - Black/Tan
The shelter thinks I am about 2 Years of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-09-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 65lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Hyper, Sweet, Playful. 


4th GSD









My Internal ID Number is 6620 
I am a Male,PEN 113 - Shepherd Mix - Brindle
The shelter thinks I am about 1 Year of Age
I will be available for adoption starting on 09-11-08
Found Stray: Large Breed; Young Adult; Weight: 50lbs; Temperaments: Friendly - Calm, Sweet.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: TWO MORE.......*

OH MERCY!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: TWO MORE.......*

They are all beautiful dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: TWO MORE.......*

884 Winder Highway

Lawrenceville, GA 30045

Phone: (770) 339-3200



Kennel Hours

Tuesday-Friday 10:00 am- 4:00pm

Saturday 12:00 pm- 4:00 pm

Sunday-Monday Closed (includes Office)

Office Hours:

Tuesday-Friday 8:00 am– 4:00pm

Saturday 12:00pm– 4:00pm


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: TWO MORE.......*

Bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: TWO MORE.......*

up you go!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: TWO MORE.......*

I wonder if GSD #1 and GSD #3 are siblings.....

gorgeous gorgeous dogs!

They all are........


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We need to keep the Subject lines consistant with the guidelines, location and dogs....


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was trying to let people know there are four GSD's here. It was too late to change my heading. 

Can it be changed to reflect that there are four gsd's here?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

I can change it temporarily--if people reply to this post. And I'm sure the mods will be back to fix it.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

replied









Thanks!

Have people looked at these beauties? Yikes...people would be fighting over them around here.........


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

OMG!!!!! All gorgeous!!! Can I have number #3 please? (Bad Hannah! Slap hand!)


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*



> Originally Posted By: pupresqOMG!!!!! All gorgeous!!! Can I have number #3 please? (Bad Hannah! Slap hand!)


Sure, go ahead take #3 and also #1 (for me?) ...








Hope they find homes soon.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

Thank you guys for noticing! 

This shelter's website says that only 1/3 of their animals are rescued or adopted.....
We never seem to get any Gwinnett's out.......


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

I hesitate to post this because my plans are still somewhat up in the air and I don't know how long these dogs have but I will be traveling to Atlanta sometime relatively soon to visit a friend. IF that happens within the window for these dogs, I would be MORE than happy to transport them back up to the Lexington area from which they could board a transport elsewhere. If there's a rescue group interested in one of these sweeties, PM me and maybe I can step up my trip.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

I called shelter twice and left messages to see if #3 girl is still available. No calls returned. Does anyone have news?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

wsumner...get info on all 4 of them if you get through.......


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: LAWRENCEVILLE,GA--4 gsds!*

Please keep one dog per thread as it gets very confusing tracking each dog. In the thread there can be a reference that there are also X # of other GSDs at the same shelter.

I'm locking this thread and trying to give each dog their own thread but it will take me awhile as I'm in the middle of another project.


----------

